# Today on RO



## Michaela (Aug 1, 2008)

[align=center]*Today on RO
August 1st 2008*[/align][align=center]

Wow I cannot believe it is August already. :shock: That means exam results! 

[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]


On a very sad note, *Pipp* lost *Scooter*. Binky free Scooter. 

:sad:

[/align][align=center]


Happy Birthday to *JadeIcing's* doggie *Kashi*!

:balloons:

[/align][align=center]


 Look  how adorable *Cheryl's Chocolate Bunny* is!

:inlove:

[/align][align=center]



*Leaf* wants to know you say  "N. I. C." or "Nick"  cage. 

:biggrin2:


[/align][align=center]


Be careful which brand of Cilantro you buy - Shannon has posted a  warning.  Thanks for that!

:sunshine:

[/align][align=center]


Keep all of the sick bunnies in the  Infirmary  in your thoughts.

:bunnynurse:
[/align][align=center]




*Seniorcats* wants to know if any of the ladies can relate to  this. 

:roflmao:


[/align][align=center]

*Mouse_Chalk* just hit  2000 posts! 

:woohoo
[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting about my Kashi. OMG she is 3!!!! I am so proud of my sweet girl. She is the best big sister to the bunnies.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Aug 1, 2008)

I must say I really like this "Today on RO" thing. It really is a great idea to see what is new in each person's/bunnies lives!

Shannon


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 1, 2008)

Ori had his neuter today - meant to ask for thoughts and prayers (well - sorta did in the main forum).

He made it through ok - is pooping and all and will be going back to Zin's today at 5 pm.

Now to get him here.....in time!


----------



## RexyRex (Aug 1, 2008)

Yay for Ori! I was thinking of you guys earlier, when does he come home? Do you have your bunny ears ready


----------

